# Plea from a despondent dog owner near me



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I know I try to post all the Goldens and Golden mixes I can find in KY, but I've been in contact with a woman who lives near me and her story breaks my heart.

She had to give up her dog because her landlord said the dog had to go. She tried for two weeks to find a home for the big guy, but didn't have any luck and had to take the poor guy to our local animal shelter, which is about five minutes from me.

Here;s the bad thing: our animal shelter is really more of a way station for animals to be PTS. They refuse to put up a Petfinder site even though I and several others have volunteered to come in and take the pictures and do the listing ourselves. They are good people that work there, but we're just a huge county and they run out of space fairly quickly. 

Her dog is a chow mix so we're probably looking for a mixed breed rescue of some sort. I've e-mailed a few, but if you guys and gals could help out that would be great. 

Here's a listing:
http://lexington.craigslist.org/pet/1119252492.html 

Here's also contact info for the shelter:
*859-986-9625 *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Dog*

Poor Dog

This lady should contact the Chow rescues and tell us more about the dog:
How he is with dogs, cats, kids, is he fixed, etc?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dog has been primarily inside and is good with kids. 

Checked with a couple of rescues locally and they're both full.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

A local pet newsletter has started up a campaign to try to get this guy adopted since I'm not having any luck at all with rescues.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

If he can be transported to Fort Wayne, Indiana I know a lady who will take him. Let me know ASAP as I will have to track her down via Craigslist. She has never turned a dog down and runs an exceptional rescue. I have many references from people who have adopted from her. The dog cannot be aggressive and must be house broke. She cannot rehabilitate dogs before they are adopted as she does this 100% on her own. She will also need to talk to the owner directly about his previous care and life.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope this works out!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck. It sounds like you may have a place for him.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I sent you a PM, heartofgold. I would think getting a transport from here to Fort Wayne shouldn't be too bad. We've put together longer transports before.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

She said she will take him! Her only concern is if he had any aggression issues. So, she needs to speak with the original owner, the warden at the shelter he is in, and also the person putting together the transport. Please call her and give her all of these contacts. If you go to craigslist and go to Fort Wayne, IN and type in Canyon Rescue you can see success stories from adopters who have gotten wonderful dogs through her resue. 

Here is her contact info:

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-07, 7:35PM EDT

hi my name is jennifer and i run a rescue in fort wayne it is a no kill rescue i have room right now to take in any unwanted pets so that you dont have to take them to the shelter you can email me or call me at 260-637-3140 thanks 



Location: fort wayne
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 1112020938


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I just left Jennifer a message with the number of the shelter and asked her to call and tell them that she will be the rescue who is taking him if/when a transport can be set up.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's also contact info for the shelter:
*859-986-9625 *

*Jennifer just called the shelter and there are no full blooded chows or anything that even resembles a chow at that shelter. Was he already adopted? :crossfing*


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

He;s a chow-Akita mix that was turned in on Saturday, so if he was adopted it was very quick. He was at the shelter Monday because my mother went by and saw him. I know a local pets newsletter has been on their website trying to get someone to adopt or sponsor, so maybe they were able to get someone to go get him.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

According to the guy who runs the website for the newsletter, they asked to be notified if Tanner was adopted and/or in danger of being PTS and have heard nothing about him. He said he'd call the shelter and see if he could find anything out.


----------

